# Health, Evidence of



## nightowl (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I need some help with the documents to be uploaded to the Visa, specifically on the Health, Evidence of section. 

I have completed my medical tests and the status on my health declarations shows as completed. I even called up the hospital and they confirmed submitting the reports. I believe the reports will not be handed to us.

Now, under this section what should I select? I have attached the screenshot of the options. Please advise. 

Thanks,
SS


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

nightowl said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I need some help with the documents to be uploaded to the Visa, specifically on the Health, Evidence of section.
> 
> ...


There is nothing to select here. Your health will be directly sent to DIBP and assessed by them. Nothing to upload on ImmiAccount.


----------



## Maezel (Apr 13, 2015)

One question about this. Can I submit everything but the medicals, pay and while I wait for a CO do the medicals?

Thanks.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Maezel said:


> One question about this. Can I submit everything but the medicals, pay and while I wait for a CO do the medicals?
> 
> Thanks.


Certainly you can.


----------



## Maezel (Apr 13, 2015)

Cool thanks.


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

Maezel said:


> Cool thanks.


It would be ok to wait for your CO to generate the HAP ID for you. But remember that doing all these things before hand will sail your application smoothly and visa grant may be fast. You can delay this only if you want to extend your entry date which will be 1 year from the medical assessment done.


----------



## Maezel (Apr 13, 2015)

I am already in Australia, I want it ASAP. I will be doing right after getting the invitation and paying.

Do you know how do I have to proceed? Just ask for an appointment with Bupa (I read they are the ones who do it inside Aus)? Or once you pay there's a button inside your account to ask for the appointment there?

Thanks!


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

Maezel said:


> I am already in Australia, I want it ASAP. I will be doing right after getting the invitation and paying.
> 
> Do you know how do I have to proceed? Just ask for an appointment with Bupa (I read they are the ones who do it inside Aus)? Or once you pay there's a button inside your account to ask for the appointment there?
> 
> Thanks!


You need to lodge your application first. If you are doing that online in immi account , the health link will be activated you can see that in your document section. you need to fill your health declaration and generate the hap id form and together with that go to the bupa care as mentioned in the site near to your place. I guess do that asap whenever your links become visible.


----------



## Maezel (Apr 13, 2015)

Great, thanks.


----------



## csrajeshcs (Feb 16, 2015)

BngToPerth said:


> It would be ok to wait for your CO to generate the HAP ID for you. But remember that doing all these things before hand will sail your application smoothly and visa grant may be fast. You can delay this only if you want to extend your entry date which will be 1 year from the medical assessment done.


Thanks for clarifying mate !

I'm thinking to proceed with my medicals before CO.

but in the website it says not to proceed before CO.

https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/my-health-declarations.htm

Confused !!!

Thanks !


----------

